# SEIKO SKX009 diver



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Great high polish on the caseback~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

I cant belive this, yesterday I bought skx007, and now I see that you have skx009. You have nice taste for watches mate.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

nikola0406 said:


> I cant belive this, yesterday I bought skx007, and now I see that you have skx009. You have nice taste for watches mate.


Thanks nikola ! ;-)

*More pics for you :*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/skx009j-464593.html


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## yhoopeyk (Sep 17, 2010)

sweet pics! 

I am definitely getting one in the near future, however, I cannot decide between this or the 007!!!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Txemizo said:


> Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


Thank you 



yhoopeyk said:


> sweet pics!
> 
> I am definitely getting one in the near future, however, I cannot decide between this or the 007!!!!


What I really like on the 009, is that the red zone goes to the crown. It has a great visual impact :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Classic and timeless diver. Very nice.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BenL said:


> Classic and timeless diver. Very nice.


Thanks a lot, Ben


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I love my SKX009, cool diver SEIKO


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Lovely pics! A great watch.


----------

